# 2003 3.5se Tires & Wheels



## davelaboss (May 6, 2005)

I want to drop some 20's on my '03 3.5se.
Has anyone tried or have knowledge of 20's on this model?
I've heard 18's and 19's. Just not 20's.
Could I do 20's with some air bags to compensate for potential rubbing?
I was looking at some Hankook Ventus Sport K104 tires sized at 245/35ZR20 XL. Then I was thinking of some 20x8 wheels (haven't selected the make/model yet).
Any thoughts??

Thanks in advance!!



David LaBossiere


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

davelaboss said:


> I want to drop some 20's on my '03 3.5se.
> Has anyone tried or have knowledge of 20's on this model?
> I've heard 18's and 19's. Just not 20's.
> Could I do 20's with some air bags to compensate for potential rubbing?
> ...


20's will fit and have been fitted to the 3rd gen Altimas by a few people.
20 x 8's will fit, but make sure to get the proper offset. Otherwise, you may have to roll the rear fenders for more clearance. Your choice of tire will do just fine. If you plan on air-bagging the Alti with 20's, I'd definitely roll the fenders just for kicks to make sure you could tuck the 20's just right.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i have 20's. check out his thread for pics and info:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=91078


----------



## davelaboss (May 6, 2005)

craigqc said:


> i have 20's. check out his thread for pics and info:
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=91078



That's identical to what I was looking to do, as far as the wheels and tires go. Have you had any issues with rubbing if you carry 5 people? Have you done any suspension mods? In some of the pictures, it looks like you have leveled the car out a bit. The front usually seems to sit a little higher on stock cars.


----------



## davelaboss (May 6, 2005)

wickedsr20 said:


> 20's will fit and have been fitted to the 3rd gen Altimas by a few people.
> 20 x 8's will fit, but make sure to get the proper offset. Otherwise, you may have to roll the rear fenders for more clearance. Your choice of tire will do just fine. If you plan on air-bagging the Alti with 20's, I'd definitely roll the fenders just for kicks to make sure you could tuck the 20's just right.


1st of all, thanks for the info!
Re: offsets...do you have an idea how much of an offset I would need?
What is involved in 'rolling' the fenders? Can any good body shop take care of that?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

davelaboss said:


> That's identical to what I was looking to do, as far as the wheels and tires go. Have you had any issues with rubbing if you carry 5 people? Have you done any suspension mods? In some of the pictures, it looks like you have leveled the car out a bit. The front usually seems to sit a little higher on stock cars.


i have had no rubbing issues what so ever. the most people ive had in the car is 3 including myself. the rear fenders have been rolled and i have a prokit drop. i know another guy that has a sportline drop and no rubbing either. so you should be ok if you are staying stock height. i know that TSW has a fitment for the altima with my same rims in 22". i dont know how but they say it will fit!
some body shops will roll fenders and others wont. youll have to ask around. maybe like 80 bucks to get it done max. if a body shop does it, have them touch-up the paint inside the fender so that it doesnt chip off and start peeling. 
keep us posted


----------

